# Revolving Pen Stand



## its_virgil (Dec 17, 2018)

Tried my hand at making a revolving pen stand. Comments or critiques welcome. Enjoy.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2018)

its_virgil said:


> Tried my hand at making a revolving pen stand. Comments or critiques welcome. Enjoy.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



You know I like it. Well done. They are great for shows.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks great Don!!  I like that a lot.  Are the circles about 5" and 6" in diameter?  Looks like the center dowel is about 3".  May try to build one in the spring (when the garage is above freezing) if i remember.
earl


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice design well executed, but those pens deserve better wood for the stand.  Personally, I would just paint it black (or flock it) so it didn't distract from the pens.

Ed


----------



## Larryreitz (Dec 18, 2018)

Excellent idea.  Well done.  Very nice pens also.
Larry


----------



## Rounder (Dec 18, 2018)

Overall very nice. I think it would look better if the base was round also instead of square. But nicely done.


----------



## SteveJ (Dec 18, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 18, 2018)

Looking good.  If it were me, I would add a motor


----------



## denharv (Dec 18, 2018)

Well done, but if you are trying to sell pens, not a very useful approach.

1. You have 12 pens taking up table space and only 3 or 4 are visible "at a glance" by the customer. Sometimes times a glance is all you get to make an impression and you want as much of your product in play as possible.

2. As mentioned above, you want the craftsmanship conversation to be about your pens, not your displays.

3. These type displays are rather bulky (even if designed to be taken apart) and take up an unnecessary amount of transportation storage room. You are much better off with less elaborate,  stackable displays. They get the job done without the added weight of the Iazy susan component.

4. Now if you are one of those really optimistic guys like Ed Brown ( have much respect for) and think a Black Ti Jr Harold with a $10 plastic blank is worth $250, put 12 of them on that rack with a sign that says "These pens $250 EA.  and see how many "craft show" type shoppers  will risk damaging $3000 of pens to spin it. And don't forget about that kid with no monetary qualms who, in the blink of an eye, can have $3000 of your pens all over the table, or worse, that concrete floor.

Now if you are still sold on this design, I would definitely make them so they can be taken apart and stored flat, and I would extend the center dowel 4-6" above the top disc and add a knob or handle to accommodate controlled rotation more easily.

IMHO

Dennis


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2018)

I agree about the base. It needs to be smaller or round. Thanks.



Rounder said:


> Overall very nice. I think it would look better if the base was round also instead of square. But nicely done.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2018)

I do not do shows but your points are valid for those who do. I made this revolving pen stand for two reasons..actually three. One reason is to hold the pens that normally sit on my desk top. No kids or customers to spin it and sling the pens onto the floor. The second reason is I made it to use in the monthly article I write for More Woodturning Magazine. The article will outline how it is made. And the third reason is that I wanted to make something besides pens after all of the ones I have made lately for Christmas gift customers. Your feedback is appreciated.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




denharv said:


> Well done, but if you are trying to sell pens, not a very useful approach.
> 
> 1. You have 12 pens taking up table space and only 3 or 4 are visible "at a glance" by the customer. Sometimes times a glance is all you get to make an impression and you want as much of your product in play as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks. The top is 5" diameter, the lower is 7" diameter and the bottom should be smaller so as not to show. My mistake.
'Do a good turn daily!
Don



greenacres2 said:


> Looks great Don!!  I like that a lot.  Are the circles about 5" and 6" in diameter?  Looks like the center dowel is about 3".  May try to build one in the spring (when the garage is above freezing) if i remember.
> earl


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a couple of turntable motors from microwave ovens. Maybe the next one. Thanks.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



BRobbins629 said:


> Looking good.  If it were me, I would add a motor��


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2018)

denharv said:


> Well done, but if you are trying to sell pens, not a very useful approach.
> 
> 1. You have 12 pens taking up table space and only 3 or 4 are visible "at a glance" by the customer. Sometimes times a glance is all you get to make an impression and you want as much of your product in play as possible.
> 
> ...



Wow I am going to have to honestly disagree with this whole statement. I have been doing craft shows for over 35 years and my last is this Sat for the year. I have been selling pens at these shows for 12+ years now. I have made several high quality racks and use them each and every show along with some plain clear acrylic ones. I have usually used the revolving rack for pens in the $35 to $60 range and use the other rosewood rack for more themed pens such as the computer blanks with all the different colors. My $200+ pens I either lay them out or have a flat rack. I also display in fancy wood boxes. 

The other part about this is you do not and that is DO NOT let kids play with your display anywhere. That is why you are there. No touch means no touch and I could care less what parents think or say if I have to say something and usually the parents will say something first so it becomes a moot point. 

When customers spin the rack to view all pens they are not spinning like it was wheel of Fortune show Not sure where or what show you go to. Give people some credit. I encourage people to pick up the pens and feel and write with them. Again that is why I am there. I am not a passive person who sits there and lets things sell on their own merit. In the salesman game you have to be a true salesman. If a pen falls off so what it is on a table?????  Will say the spinning rack gets viewed more because of the cost of pens and I encourage it. Spin all you want. Nothing is going to break. The world is not coming to an end. 

One more thing the rack does not deter from the pens and in fact it enhances them showing that you take care in the display as well as the product on it. Being I do other woodworking they already can see where the thought process is if it even enters their heads. So nonsense to that to. 

I am not speaking for Don but I have been there done that so can speak to it with truth . Sorry for being blunt. 

Here are my racks


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 18, 2018)

For reasons that are my own......I have to agree with the above posting by JT.

Don, I think your pen display is perfect the way it is.  I hope that you will post the plans in the library for everyone to use and modify as they see fit.

Great work.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 19, 2018)

That is a great looking stand. Good idea and well done.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 19, 2018)

John T--FIRST CLASS!!  

Don--thanks for the info, i'll be on the lookout for the article.  

earl


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't have pens in my displays anymore, but I do have two revolving racks with bottle stoppers... before I put the turntables under them people kept trying to turn them... now when they do turn them, it's slowly so they can see each bottle stopper in turn.  



I like the turntable rack for the pens and agree with JT..... well don Don.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 19, 2018)

I will share the article somehow. Not had much luck lately with getting articles added to the library. The last few I've sent are not there. Anyway, we will figure out a way to get the info out. Thanks.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



stonepecker said:


> Don, I think your pen display is perfect the way it is.  I hope that you will post the plans in the library for everyone to use and modify as they see fit.
> 
> Great work.


----------



## campzeke (Dec 20, 2018)

its_virgil said:


> Tried my hand at making a revolving pen stand. Comments or critiques welcome. Enjoy.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Great idea and design. Would look good made out of Corian. That would also add some weight to it.


----------



## mmayo (Dec 26, 2018)

“And don't forget about that kid with no monetary qualms who, in the blink of an eye, can have $3000 of your pens all over the table, or worse, that concrete floor.”

This comment reminded me of an older lady who knocked down almost 50 pens in acrylic stands. She did it FIVE attempts to handle my pens. She was nice but a hazard. She moved on an broke a stained glass item from another vendor. 

I like your stand, the wood is great and the pens look great. I would not use it at shows for the reasons mentioned in previous post to your thread.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 26, 2018)

Some folks you have to intervene with and help out if they are a real buyer. We once had a store in 3 buildings of a historic old downtown area. 

Two assisted living centers near by and the advent of the scooter based wheelchair was just coming on. 

Two older ladies in there scooters came up on the sidewalk one day and asked to ride their chairs inside. I explained the old building may not handle the heavy chairs on the floors (the ladies likely weighed more than their chairs, so combined weight on the wheels was a real concern). 

I asked what they may be interested in and they indicated just the jewelry. I proceeded to bring pieces out and show them. They both bought a selection of items and next time one of the ladies decided should could walk in and look if I allowed he take items out to her friend, and save time. They always purchased and never had an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Wayne (Mar 7, 2020)

its_virgil said:


> I will share the article somehow. Not had much luck lately with getting articles added to the library. The last few I've sent are not there. Anyway, we will figure out a way to get the info out. Thanks.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


Don,
Did you ever get it into the library? Still behind, and don't have the library memorized.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 7, 2020)

I actually forgot...my apologies. I will get it done.


----------



## KenB259 (Mar 8, 2020)

I used to display my pens on stand up displays, but not anymore. People, mostly kids, continuously knock them over. I now use flat trays, that I made. Problem solved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## johncrane (Mar 8, 2020)

Very nice Don! thanks for showing.


----------

